
Louisiana leads the way in nationwide trend of ditching plastic drivers licenses - talleyrand
https://www.theadvocate.com/baton_rouge/news/article_a87892ae-ef73-11e8-974c-934c2c75b0f8.html
======
misterpeabody
...so, lets see you license, and do you realize that you have waived the 4th
and _given_ implied consent for a search

------
new_guy
Great .. get pulled over, hand your unlocked phone to a cop just like that!

